# Anyone run Stans Crest for CX or road?



## RoadHawg (Apr 10, 2015)

If so, has anyone run higher than 50 psi (max recommended psi) on Crest wheels without issue? 

I want to run some 32c tires (tubed) at 60 psi on these rims for CX/commute, but I don't want to DIE.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

RoadHawg said:


> If so, has anyone run higher than 50 psi (max recommended psi) on Crest wheels without issue?
> 
> I want to run some 32c tires (tubed) at 60 psi on these rims for CX/commute, but I don't want to DIE.


Don't do it. They're not rated for high pressure, and tires will blow off. If you're after really light rims, look at the American Classic 101's instead, they're rated for road pressures.

Personally, I like the Grail rims a lot for road/CX disc brake use. Deep-ish, wide, and stiff enough you can lower the spoke count and still have a stiff-enough wheelset. I'm 170lbs riding at set with 24/28 spoke count and Compass Bon Jon Pass tires set up tubeless @ 45psi on my any-road bike. smooooooooooooth.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I was riding on the road to the local MTB park with a buddy, and he inflated his to 50# for the road section. Blew the tubeless tire off after about 1/2 a mile. Big fun.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

The psi ratings are for tubeless, that's according to Stan's. There's also a huge difference between a likely 2.1 or so mtb tire and the 32mm tire that @RoadHawg wants to use - lots more volume in the former. Which explains a bit about why @skinewmexico witnessed the carnival that he did. There's less bead pressure when you use a tube. Nonetheless, I think the shallow Stan's rims see too much spoke tension drop at higher psi in any case, so to me it's a bad exchange to do it.

Love the Grails.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

November Dave said:


> The psi ratings are for tubeless, that's according to Stan's.


My understanding is if you call Stan's and ask about this, you'll get a different answer depending on who you talk to. Browsing the site, I can't seem to find a max pressure with a tube installed specifically called out anywhere.

I did find this though: (scroll to bottom)



> *What size tire can I run on your mountain rims?*
> You may use a tire as small as 30mm on our mountain rims. Max inflation pressure tubeless is listed on the sticker of the rim. For tires smaller than the listed size you may increase the pressure gradually with a max of 55psi for the smallest tires.


I've had a used 2.0" MTB tire blow off a Stan's MTB rim at 25psi with a tube in it, so I don't condone using high pressures for their MTB rims with or without a tube, regardless of tire size.


----------



## oh baby (Mar 31, 2009)

Used them for a few years (crests) with no problems, or signs of any. maxxis mud wrestler, kenda commando, Bontrager cx3 and Challenge grifo opens with latex tubes, all 32-33 width. I raced just under 30lbs, did gravel around 45. I didn't go higher than that and didn't feel the need. But I only weigh 150...


----------

